# Does anyone play Real Racing 3 ?



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

And if so has anyone managed to successfully carry out the unlimited money and gold hack ?


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

playing it on my Iphone but no cheats, any tips welcome here


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

just started to play it on my S4 as changed phone so lost everything i'd done lol


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm playing it on the iPad and some extra gold would be helpful lol


----------

